# Good reef booties for wade fishing?



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have worn low cut reef booties for wade fishing for 10 years, but the ones that I have are torn up. I can't find that brand any longer (Performance). What brand would youguys think would be best for wade fishing? Thanks.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

NRS makes some good water shoes and many different styles. Their products are made for whitewater boaters and river fishing, but they work great for a bunch of different things. I dont know anyone local who sells their booties though. Maybe Academy, Weatherfords (kinda expensive) or just order them from NRS!

I have a pair of kicker wetshoe's from when I was a whitewater guide 4 years ago...they are faded from the sun but still work great! I've used them for wading, whitewater, and scuba booties! VERY COMFORTABLE!
Here is their website http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product_list.asp?deptid=1169


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Sailor. That looks like a great choice. I already ordered a pair.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Why not get some wade fishing shoes?


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

UWA, what do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the orvis flats booties as well as the boots that you can wear with chest waders. I also just bought a pair of the Simm's Flat's Sneakers from a guy off of here and really like those too.



The booties from orvis are nice and light but don't offer a lot of support, I really like the Simm's Sneakers so far...have used them a few times walking probably 3 or 4 miles round trip. The boots are really good for only wading off a boat where you can take em off b/c they get heavy. I would not wear them wading from a car where you may walk 4+ miles.



I'd say go with the Simm's but the water shoes Mike showed you seem to be pretty nice too.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

UWA, thanks for your comments. I tried Orvis and found their shoes to be stiff and uncomfortable. Not sure if they are the same ones that you have. I do walk quite a bit and have found the reef booties to be best.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

A little follow-up: The NRS Kicker Shoe is great. I am really enjoying it for wade fishing. Highly recommended. I will be getting a second pair. Thanks Sailor for the good suggestion.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

:letsdrink

I used to have to walkup and downmountain trails with a whitewater raft and all our gear with those on! I wouldn't have ever given them a bad rep!


----------

